

Ask HN: Please review our NFL stats app, Playerfilter.com - playerfilter

Hi everyone - we've recently released the beta version of our new NFL statistics tool, Playerfilter, and would really appreciate your feedback.<p>Playerfilter allows you to sort, filter and export all kinds of NFL data, generate statistics for any range of seasons or weeks, and filter for players by min and max stats - all in one place.  You can also share your screens by copying and pasting the URL.<p>We created it after getting sick of navigating the clutter and disparity of existing sports stats sites.  We wanted all of the stats in one table that was easy to customize and parse.<p>Please let us know what you find useful, what you don't find useful, any features or data requests you have via this thread or the 'Submit your feedback' link on our page.<p>I'm also curious as to what you think of us exposing our API in the URL - is this too much exposure of the inner workings of our product, or is it not really a concern since any dedicated hacker could find it easily anyway?  (We are still debating this internally).<p>Thanks in advance!<p>http://www.playerfilter.com
======
turtle4
Are live stats available during games, or only after Monday?

Any way to have information about the TD plays? ie:

    
    
      B. Roethlisberger QB	398 PaYd, 3 PaTD (8,10,8), 4 RuYd
    

Its a nice start. I'll have to play around with it later. I've often wanted a
service that I could pull stats from for some drafting and/or scoring sites,
and this could work.

~~~
playerfilter
Updates occur after the games on Sunday night and Monday night - we don't have
real-time stats yet. We're also limited to game-by-game stats for now, but
we're looking to add play-by-play in the future.

~~~
turtle4
Can I ask, do you subscribe to another service for the stats, and you then add
the value of the interface/api, or do you do the stat collection/entry as
well? Are there licensing issues involved?

~~~
playerfilter
We do data collection ourselves. It's certainly murky territory in terms of
licensing at this point but we're not concerning ourselves too much with it
for now. We believe this information is public domain - and we allow anyone to
export the data themselves.

------
playerfilter
Clickable link: <http://www.playerfilter.com>

